# Old PPI Amp Maintenance?



## Anothertime (Jun 23, 2011)

Greating all Old School PPI amp coloctors! 

I still have a number of older PPI amps in my collection. Been doing some reading and with the age of these amps, was wondering if there was any “How-To’s” to maintain these older amps. If not, hope I can get some feedback about some of these questions. ( I know I can send it out for service, but not much fun in that.  )

1)	Replace the thermal grease (that stuff is getting rock hard, bet it is not good for them)
2)	Mica or Kapton Tape insulators.
3)	Was told the Diodes in the AM series should be unsoldered and put on the other side of the board with insulators and thermal compound.
4)	Where to get replacement caps.
5)	Where to get replacement speaker and power plugs.
6)	Scans of original art work so we can touch up the cosmetics.

Thanks
Anothertime


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Anothertime said:


> Greating all Old School PPI amp coloctors!
> 
> I still have a number of older PPI amps in my collection. Been doing some reading and with the age of these amps, was wondering if there was any “How-To’s” to maintain these older amps. If not, hope I can get some feedback about some of these questions. ( I know I can send it out for service, but not much fun in that.  )
> 
> ...


There are many opinions regarding how to proceed so don't be surprised if you get a few post describing different approaches to answer your questions.

Since I have and am in the process of having done what you are asking, I would recommend you read through the following thread.
It will answer questions #1,2, and 4.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ies-2-amplifier-reconditioning-repairs-8.html

#3-I haven't done any of the am series so I will defer to the others on this forum to answer that one.

#5-I found plenty of aftermarket plugs on ebay and occasionally some oem ones. That's where I get most of mine.

#6-There were a few guys who had done this and some lately asking about doing it.
The first guy was an outright theif claiming he did the original artwork (Carolyn Hall Young is the artist), and the 2nd stopped offerring the vinyl scans since CHY didn't approve of the replication of her copyrighted material.
So the short answer is there is nothing out there available.

Hope that helps.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Anothertime (Jun 23, 2011)

Let me clarify the art work comment. On most of my older AM and M series amps, the end caps start to rust and the printing gets destroyed. I can understand the top graphics being copy-righted. All of my white Art series still have good graphics on the top. The other Art work I will need to do is for processers. I have some crossovers and Par-225 and Par-114 that I want to dash mount in a single mounting plate. See the attached picture for a conversation piece that needs to be touched up a bit.. :laugh:

Thanks 
Anothertime


----------



## PPI Master (Feb 22, 2011)

Anothertime said:


> Let me clarify the art work comment. On most of my older AM and M series amps, the end caps start to rust and the printing gets destroyed. I can understand the top graphics being copy-righted. All of my white Art series still have good graphics on the top. The other Art work I will need to do is for processers. I have some crossovers and Par-225 and Par-114 that I want to dash mount in a single mounting plate. See the attached picture for a conversation piece that needs to be touched up a bit.. :laugh:
> 
> Thanks
> Anothertime


That is amazing. MBQuart and PPI silk screen on same part. Made in Germany ! WTH is going on with that? Any pictures of backside or inside?


----------



## seanarms (Feb 19, 2011)

I wish I was this technical. I have a Art 204 that I would like to have looked at. From reading over the threads the Art Collector has the "insider" working with him. Lucky!


----------

